# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Thiên nhiên kỳ thú ở Costa Rica

## hangnt

*Hiếm có quốc gia nào sở hữu nhiều công viên tự nhiên rộng lớn, các khu dự trữ sinh thái và rừng nhiệt đới hơn đất nước Costa Rica tươi đẹp.*

Không chỉ có thế, thiên nhiên còn ban tặng cho vùng đất này nhiều thắng cảnh đẹp tựa tranh vẽ, trong đó phải kể đến các núi lửa và bãi biển trải dài đầy cát trắng. 

Trên thực tế 25% diện tích của Costa Rica đều là khu vực được bảo tồn với hệ động thực vật vô cùng phong phú. Và may mắn thay, người dân Costa Rica luôn có ý thức cao trong việc bảo tồn kho báu động vật hoang dã của đất nước mình. 

Costa Rica nằm kẹp giữa nước Nicaragua ở phía bắc và Panama ở phía nam. Đây là ngôi nhà của hàng ngàn loài chim lạ, hơn 15 nghìn loài bướm, 3.000 loài hoa lan và nhiều loài thú quý hiếm khác.

Muốn tận mắt chứng kiến những con rùa biển màu xanh đẻ trứng trong Vườn quốc gia Tortuguero chỉ cần đi bộ qua khu rừng nhiệt đới tươi tốt của Công viên quốc gia Manuel Antonio. Đến đây du khách cũng có thể ngắm nhìn từng giọt nham thạch nóng sáng nhỏ từ miệng núi lửa Arenal trong lúc đang ngâm mình trong những suối nước nóng tự nhiên...
Với người yêu thiên nhiên, du khách còn bắt gặp loài chim tucang sặc sỡ sống trong các tán cây rậm rạp, nơi chúng có thể làm tổ và bảo vệ con mình khỏi sự tấn công của các động vật ăn thịt ở tầng thấp của các khu rừng.

Ngoài các rừng cây trù phú, Costa Rica còn hấp dẫn du khách bởi những bãi biển dài thơ mộng, làn nước trong xanh, ấm áp. Với hơn 1000 km bờ biển, nơi đây còn là thiên đường cho người đam mê lướt ván...

Có rất nhiều điều ly kỳ, thú vị đang chờ đợi bạn ở trái tim của Trung Mỹ - vùng đất kéo dài giữa Thái Bình Dương ở phía tây và biển Caribê ở phía đông.



Vườn quốc gia Tapanti là một trong những khu vực ẩm ướt nhất ở Costa Rica.



Cách tốt nhất để khám phá Vườn quốc gia Tortuguero và quan sát thế giới động vật hoang dã phong phú là đi thuyền kayak.



Khu rừng mưa nhiệt đới, cũng giống như các khu rừng khác của Vườn quốc gia Braulio Carrillo, được coi là những lá phổi của San Jose, là nơi sinh sống của hàng trăm loài hoa lan và dương xỉ.



Những ngọn núi gồ ghề, rừng xanh tươi tốt, hai ngọn núi lửa đã tuyệt chủng, các thác nước, những dòng sông quanh co và rừng mây xinh đẹp của Vườn quốc gia Carrillo Braulio nằm ở thung lũng Cantral Valley, nơi du khách sẽ có những trải nghiệm khó quên.



Irazu, tên một công viên quốc gia, là một núi lửa vẫn hoạt động với lịch sử phun trào lâu dài.



Cáp treo đi xuyên qua khu rừng nhiệt đới ở thung lũng Central Valley - nơi du khách có thể ngắm nhìn cận cảnh các tán cây rừng.



Công viên quốc gia Manuel Antonio - công viên quốc gia nhỏ nhất Costa Rica, nổi tiếng với các bãi biển đẹp.



Dòng nước trắng xóa của sông Sarapiqui.



Miệng núi lửa Poas cao đến 2.708 mét và là một trong những miệng núi lửa lớn nhất thế giới.



Miệng núi lửa chính trong vườn quốc gia khu vực núi lửa Poas.



Vườn quốc gia Carara nằm trên bờ biển Thái Bình Dương cách thủ đô San Jose khoảng 50 km về phía tây.



Vườn quốc gia Tortuguero ở phía đông bắc của đất nước, là nơi rất ẩm ướt và có môi trường sống tự nhiên phong phú bao gồm rừng nhiệt đới, đầm phá, cũng là nơi cư trú của vô số loài động vật, loài rùa biển xanh có nguy cơ tuyệt chủng và gần 400 loài chim.



Vườn quốc gia Cahuita nằm trên bờ biển Caribê của Costa Rica, một trong những khu vực hoang sơ của đất nước tự hào sở hữu đến 40 vườn quốc gia tự nhiên và nơi có 25% diện tích đất được được bảo tồn.

_Linh Nhi (Theo Hello)_

----------


## Alyaj

nhìn hoang sơ đẹp lạ lùng
Kết em vẹt quá

----------


## Woona

Đôi vẹt nhìn đẹp quá
Màu sắc rực rỡ thật

----------


## pigcute

thích đoạn bơi thuyền quá
cảnh đẹp thật

----------


## nguyetnt

Có cái cầu con con chắc mình chẳng dám đi qua cái cầu đấy đâu...

----------

